# Audio cut off on imovie



## Paul Monty (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi

I have recently bought the new imac and to say I am thrilled with it is an understatement.
However I have come across a problem I don't undersrand.

I have created a movie on imovie using mainly still with only two short video clips. I have imported audio from itunes and used some sound effects that are on ilife. When the movie is previewed on imovie everything works perfectly. However when I burn onto disc all is fine except that the last 8minutes and 36 seconds of audio is not there. I have changed the track at the point the audio cuts out and the same happens. I have now added "extras" to the project and extended it by 8 minutes and 36 secs. The audio now works upto the end of the project proper but cuts off for the last 8 min and 36 secs.

Why does the audio cut off for that last 8min 36secs regardless of the length of the project?

Any help would be great

PaUL


----------

